# disconnect for mixer



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Should be. Within sight (50ft), readily accessible? If so, sounds like your good.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

powerblitz said:


> Looking to connect power to a mixer that has a built in starter but no disconnect or kill switch installed on the machine...however the service disconnect for the machine is near by. Is that sufficient as an on off for the machine.


Not sure I understand. Its got a starter (overload)? But no way to shut it off on the unit? So you're using a disconnect nearby to turn it on and off?

If its a big mixer in a commercial kitchen id want to be able to start and stop (especially stop) it right at the unit.


----------



## powerblitz (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah its a soft start so it has a contactor with an overload...but no kill switch for the incomming power.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

powerblitz said:


> Yeah its a soft start so it has a contactor with an overload...but no kill switch for the incomming power.


Well, you are required to have a way of killing power to the machine, you are required to have a Short Circuit Protection Device (fuses or a CB), and you are required to be able to lock out and tag out the machine to service it. How you get there is not as important as the fact that all of the elements are there somewhere in the branch circuit.

So if you have a DEDICATED circuit breaker in a panel that is feeding power to this machine, there is your SCPD for the circuit. You MIGHT be able to apply a lockout to that breaker and use that for LO/TO under the right circumstances, but the safest bet is to have something within a line of sight to the motor on the machine.

If you are feeding this by tapping off of a circuit that is NOT dedicated to this (a feeder as opposed to a branch), then your disconnect can be a fused disconnect and satisfy that requirement.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hubble circuit-lock, 30a $150 or less. Reliable ....


----------

